# Retail Display Boxes



## ohsoap (Jan 8, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows where to get these locally, Canada or US. 

http://color-box.en.made-in-china.com/p ... y-Box.html

The last time I ordered anything from china I never got my box, and when I emailed them they said it can take up to 2 months, and after I waited then, they refused to give me a refund and ignored all further emails. So I am hesitant to order anything from there again.

I'd like to get them preprinted as well in our business name/colors.  I paid a visit to one of our local suppliers and our product does  not stand out over the other big companies bold and beautiful packaging and displays, so we need something that gets attention.  We are so lucky to be one of their only local suppliers and if we don't stand out ppl wont buy, then we wont have the account.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.forcraftssake.com/

These folks have some display boxes like you linked to.  

But these are wooden and come unfinished.  Probably not what you're looking for but it might funnel some creative thought into something that would work.


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Stacey, I have looked at those but they won't work for a retail location.  Ideally I'd like to be able to have cardboard display boxes that I can have pre-printed.


----------



## krissy (Jan 9, 2012)

maybe these would work?

http://www.cardboarddisplays.com/new_12 ... isplay.htm


----------



## kbuska (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought I would self advertise and recommend. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/84662196/3- ... lay-45-qty

Thanks, 
ken


----------

